# Mta для небольшого домашнего сервера

## OSBoy

Я никогда не имел дело с почтовыми системами, поэтому почти полный ноль в этом деле. Но тем не менее мне требуется установить на свой серв MTA с небольшим списком необходимых мне функций:

-Во-первых, пересылка всей почты локальных (системных) юзеров на мой реальный ящик, к примеру mybox@mail.ru ;

-И во-вторых, и это самое главное, требуется организовать отправку писем с вэб-форм моего сайта под апачем, находящемся на этой же машине (подтверждения регистрации на сайте, восстановление забытых паролей, связь с администратором сайта и т.п.).

При этом сайт доступен как из локальной сети, так и из интернета. Поэтому почта должна уходить как на ящики нашего локального сервера, скажем, mail.ournet.biz, так и на все остольные - в инет. Ситуация осложняется тем, что со стороны интернета - динамический IP (сайт из инета виден по доменному имени, предоставленному сервисом no-ip.com, (аналог сервиса dyndns.com)). То есть напрямую с моего сервера слать в инет не получится - нужен релей.

Посоветовали exim - он у меня сейчас пока стоит с дефолтным конфигом.

Поэтому прошу помочь его настроить под выше описанные нужды, поделиться конфигами для подобных задач, и вообще посильной помощи!

----------

## mango123

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email:_A_Complete_Virtual_System

Читай, разбирайся и настраивай.

----------

## Azik

 *OSBoy wrote:*   

> Ситуация осложняется тем, что со стороны интернета - динамический IP (сайт из инета виден по доменному имени, предоставленному сервисом no-ip.com, (аналог сервиса dyndns.com)). То есть напрямую с моего сервера слать в инет не получится - нужен релей.

 

Это коренная проблема. Без MX-записи рано или поздно твой IP-диапазон попадет в черные  списки (если не уже там), и no-ip не поможет, так как любой грамотный почтовый сервер будет иметь полное право отказать в соединении с тобой. Если есть возможность, нужно первым дело попытаться заключить с провайдером договор на предоставление постоянного белого IP-адреса с MX-записью в его DNS.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *OSBoy wrote:*   

>  Поэтому почта должна уходить как на ящики нашего локального сервера, скажем, mail.ournet.biz, так и на все остольные - в инет.

 

Если бы не этот локальный сервер то я бы сказал что тебе на 100% подойдет штатный ssmtp.

----------

## smk

Хм. 15 минут назад наткнулся на собственна вебморды для почты... если еще интересно.

SquirrelMail

http://www.squirrelmail.org

SqWebMail

http://www.inter7.com/sqwebmail/sqwebmail.html

Horde

http://horde.org/

RoundCube

http://roundcube.ru/

Цитата:

RoundCube — это мультиязычный IMAP клиент, работающий по принципу webmail. Скрипт обладает лучшим по качеству и дизайну интерфейсом, по сравнению с другими клиентами.

IceWarp

http://icewarp.com/Products/IceWarp_Web_Mail/  (Windows XP/2000/NT/9X/ME, supports SMTP/POP3/IMAP4/HTTP)

shareware

WebMailClient [PHP]

http://sourceforge.net/projects/webmailclient/

Open WebMail

http://openwebmail.org/

@Mail (atMail)

http://www.atmail.com/index.ehtml

----------

## sa10

А это видали?

Но под гентой не работает

http://www.artica.fr/distributions.php

----------

## vanyas

Используй exim, хороший безопасный сервер с большими возможностями и простой конфигурацией

----------

## OSBoy

 *vanyas wrote:*   

> Используй exim, хороший безопасный сервер с большими возможностями и простой конфигурацией

 Именно его и использую, вроде разобрался и всё работает.

Насчёт вэбморды - она для моих скромных целей - совершенно лишнее. но всё равно спасибо, пригодится для общего развития...

----------

